# [Post-Install] Problemi Ethernet - Sheda e Modulo

## ianstilo

Sto installando gentoo dal livecd 2004.3 sul mio pc athlon xp 3000 con scheda di rete integrata nella mb...solo che non mi trova il device...anche facendo net-setup eth0..

qualche suggerimento??  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by ianstilo on Wed Feb 09, 2005 11:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## luna80

prova a postare l'ouput di 

```
#lspci
```

----------

## ianstilo

alla terza riga di quell'output mi vede la scheda di rete..

Ethernet controller: 3Com bla bla bla..

----------

## gutter

Se non sai la marca e il modello e quindi il corrispondente modulo fai come dice luna80 lancia un lspci e poi goggla un poco cercando il modulo del kernel che supporta quel modello.

----------

## xoen

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> Sto installando gentoo dal livecd 2004.3 sul mio pc athlon xp 3000 con scheda di rete integrata nella mb...solo che non mi trova il device...anche facendo net-setup eth0..
> 
> qualche suggerimento?? 

 

Dai qualche info in più, che scheda di rete? minimo che scheda madre  :Wink: 

Poi, se il modulo della scheda di rete è caricato puoi procedere con :

```

# adsl-setup

```

È uno script che ti fa alcune domande per farti configurare la rete...abbastanza semplice, mi raccomando quando ti fa la domanda sul DNS, se vuoi ricevere i dns dal server rispondi "server", altrimenti se ti colleghi non puoi "vedere" gli altri host per nome.

----------

## ianstilo

ma non net-setup??

----------

## IlGab

Dipende da dove sei collegato, se hai un PC in una LAN vai di net-setup, se hai l' adsl e il modem collegato alla scheda di rete è diverso

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ma non net-setup??

 

Beh.. se sei dietro un router usa dhcpcd... se hai un modem adsl pppoe usa adsl-setup && adsl-start... e se no guarda sulla guida le altre eventualita'.

//EDIT: e che palle ilGab mi ha battuto... e vedo che anche qualcuno sotto ci ha perso in termini di tempo   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi, se il modulo della scheda di rete è caricato puoi procedere con :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

adsl-setup e' lo script di configurazione di rp-pppoe per connessioni ADSL over ethernet (tipo un modem adsl via eth er capirci). 

Cosa gli serve questo programma visto che non ha detto che connessione ha??? Magari ha un router, o magari e' attaccato ad uno switch in una lan...

_Probabilmente_ avra' un modem ethernet, ma non possimo darlo per scontato... Insomma... non e' che le nostre soluzioni vadano bene per tutti, quindi cerchiamo di prestare un po' di atenzione prima di postare

Ciao

----------

## ianstilo

no no...io sono dietro a un router...

----------

## lavish

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> no no...io sono dietro a un router...

 

appunto... allora per quello puoi anche usare dhcp tranquillamente  :Wink: 

nel mio /etc/conf.d/net ho:

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

ovviamente devi avere net-misc/dhcp installato

----------

## ianstilo

ok..ora nel file di configurazione ho messo dhcp...per provare la rete come faccio ora?

----------

## IlGab

Comunque tornando al problema iniziale....

La tua 3com bla bla bla sapendo cos'è bla bla bla magari ti si può suggerire un modulo che possa andare bene da caricare   :Wink: 

Puoi postare il modello o il modello della piastra per risalire al tipo di scheda come chiedeva qualche riga sopra gutter ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> ok..ora nel file di configurazione ho messo dhcp...per provare la rete come faccio ora?

 

```
ping www.google.ch
```

----------

## ianstilo

3Com Corporation 3c940 1000Base?

Via

----------

## ianstilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ianstilo wrote:*   ok..ora nel file di configurazione ho messo dhcp...per provare la rete come faccio ora? 
> 
> ```
> ping www.google.ch
> ```
> ...

 

come potrebbe funzionare cosÃ¬?

ho solo decommentato una riga in un file..

La rete non Ã¨ stata inizializzata...

----------

## lavish

ifconfig te la vede?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> La rete non Ã¨ stata inizializzata...

 

Prova a inizializzarla con

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## ianstilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ianstilo wrote:*   La rete non Ã¨ stata inizializzata... 
> 
> Prova a inizializzarla con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non parte....punti esclamativi rossi   :Mad: 

Bringing eth0 up via DHCP.....                              [!!]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai installato il pacchetto dhcpcd?

----------

## ianstilo

come lo installo e/o come vedo se Ã¨ installato?

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai installato il pacchetto dhcpcd?

 

ehm... non basta dhcp? Mica deve fare da server dhcpcd...

Comunque secondo me non e' ancora stato caricato il modulo corretto e la scheda non e' presente in ifconfig....

----------

## lavish

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> come lo installo e/o come vedo se Ã¨ installato?

 

-_- 

```

emerge dhcp -p

```

e se non ce l'hai

```

emerge dhcp

```

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque secondo me non e' ancora stato caricato il modulo corretto e la scheda non e' presente in ifconfig....

 

Quello che avevo detto io all'inizio  :Wink: 

Prova a postare un lsmod.

----------

## IlGab

Hemm scusate... forse o capito male io... Gentoo lo devi ancora installare giusto ? Ora devi far partire la scheda di rete per iniziare ad installare ?

C0munque sia per poter usare una 3com 3c940 (trovato su internet) ti serve un bel modulo chiamato sk98lin, non so se il supporto nel cd di installazione sia direttamente nel kernel, puoi comunque fare un 

```
 insmod sk98lin 
```

Poi fai un 

```
 dmesg | grep eth0 
```

 se ti mostra ethernet e modello puoi fare net-setup eth0 altrimenti non hai ancora il supporto per la scheda.Last edited by IlGab on Tue Feb 08, 2005 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ehm... non basta dhcp? Mica deve fare da server dhcpcd...

 

Infatti dhcpcd e' il client mentre dhcp contiene anche il server  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
*  net-misc/dhcpcd

      Latest version available: 1.3.22_p4-r5

      Latest version installed: 1.3.22_p4-r5

      Size of downloaded files: 148 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.phystech.com/download/

      Description: A dhcp client only

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## ianstilo

io sto seguendo l'handbook e sto provando a far partire i moduli manualmente..ma nulla.

ho fatto per ultimo modprobe pcnet32

nulla..

ps. non posso fare emerge se non Ã¨ ancora installata la rete  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok scusami non avevo letto. Fai una cosa posta un

```
# lspci
```

e un

```
# lsmod
```

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infatti dhcpcd e' il client mentre dhcp contiene anche il server 
> 
> 

 

ehm.... mi cazzio!

(scusate )  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## IlGab

Ok avevo compreso bene, riposto perchè probabilmente il mio rep di prima è andato perso visto che il 3d è passato alla pagina 2.

La scheda che monti 3com 3c940 viene gestita da un modulo che si chiama sk98li.

Fatti un 

```
modprobe sk98lin
```

e successivamente controlla che che ti veda l' eth0

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

Se l' ultimo comando non ti restituisce nulla manca ancora l' ethernet   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ianstilo

sono su un altro computer...come faccio????a darti l'output?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> sono su un altro computer...come faccio????a darti l'output?

 

Potresti scriverli in un file e poi tramite scp spostarli sull'altro pc

```
# lspci &> lspci.txt

# lsmod &> lsmod.txt

# scp lsmod.txt lspci.txt user@altra_macchina_ip:

```

----------

## ianstilo

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ok avevo compreso bene, riposto perchï¿½ probabilmente il mio rep di prima ï¿½ andato perso visto che il 3d ï¿½ passato alla pagina 2.
> 
> La scheda che monti 3com 3c940 viene gestita da un modulo che si chiama sk98li.
> 
> Fatti un 
> ...

 

provo!

----------

## ianstilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ianstilo wrote:*   sono su un altro computer...come faccio????a darti l'output? 
> 
> Potresti scriverli in un file e poi tramite scp spostarli sull'altro pc
> 
> ```
> ...

 

??

----------

## ianstilo

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Ok avevo compreso bene, riposto perchï¿½ probabilmente il mio rep di prima ï¿½ andato perso visto che il 3d ï¿½ passato alla pagina 2.
> 
> La scheda che monti 3com 3c940 viene gestita da un modulo che si chiama sk98li.
> 
> Fatti un 
> ...

 

FUNZIONA!!

----------

## IlGab

Bella li ! ora vai di net-setup eth0 e buona configurazione !!!

----------

## ianstilo

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Bella li ! ora vai di net-setup eth0 e buona configurazione !!!

 

grazie ragazzi!

Bella Gentoo!!

----------

## ianstilo

come metto il modulo sk98lin dentro il kernel?

----------

## ianstilo

ho installato e riavviato...la rete non va piÃ¹...e quel modulo non ce l'ho....

----------

## gutter

@ianstilo: evita di postare in sequenza ma edita il post precedente se ha delle aggiunte da fare.

Mi pare di avertelo già detto   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ianstilo

ma al database fanno piÃ¹ male gli update degli insert...   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> ma al database fanno piÃ¹ male gli update degli insert...  

 

Questo credo non sia un problema per te. Al limite se la sbigano gli amministratori del db. Tu limitati ad attenerti per favore alle policy del forum.

----------

## ianstilo

ok...era cosÃ¬ per dire..sorry.

Dunque mentre ero su livecd ho fatto modprobe sk98lin e mi Ã¨ partita la rete usando dhcp..

ora ho installato e riavviato...e la rete non mi va piÃ¹...quel modulo non ce l'ho....come posso fare?

----------

## ianstilo

come mai non ho il comando net-setup e i moduli in lib?

please...help me...

----------

## wildancer

Ragazzi ma net-setup e adsl-setup sono compresi in che pacchetto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ma net-setup e adsl-setup sono compresi in che pacchetto?

 

Se non sbaglio in

```
*  app-misc/livecd-tools

      Latest version available: 1.0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 5 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org

      Description: LiveCD tools (autoconfig, net-setup)

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## ianstilo

e come faccio senza livecd a configurare la rete?

----------

## ianstilo

nessuno?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> nessuno? 

 

Non uppare se  non sono passate almeno 24 ore

----------

## ianstilo

Allora ora sto emergiando entrando da livecd e settando la rete...ma se riavvio da hd non riesco...come posso fare?

net-setup non me lo trova come comando..(posso emergiarlo da livecd?)

i moduli come li emergio??  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i moduli come li emergio?? 

 

i moduli sono componenti del kernel. Quindi basta che ricmpili il kernel con il set di moduli giusti e poi li carichi manualmente con modprobe o al boot usando il file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 sei usi il 2.6 o /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 se usi il 2.4.

----------

## ianstilo

ok...il modulo sk98lin di cosa fa parte? cosa seleziono a livello di menuconfig?

----------

## gutter

Ecco:

```
Device Drivers ---> Networking support 

                    ---->Ehernet (1000 Mbit)

                        [M] Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (SK98LIN)
```

Ma dico era così difficile trovarlo  :Question: 

----------

## ianstilo

perfetto...ora provo..

----------

## wildancer

[ot]

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *wildancer wrote:*   Ragazzi ma net-setup e adsl-setup sono compresi in che pacchetto? 
> 
> Se non sbaglio in
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mh... beh adsl-setup è comodo effettivamente per un portatile, solo che quanta altra roba ci sarà dentro?!? non che 5k siano tanti ma preferisco sapere cosa installo! questi pacchetti generalizzati non c'è modo di sapere checcosa contengono? 

[/ot]

----------

